

A thought experiment: serial vs parallel - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/A-thought-experiment-serial-vs-parallel.aspx

======
colonelxc
Just look to all of our modern operating systems to see what they try to do to
provide "liquid" service. Even on a single processor, tasks are switched
frequently to give pseudo parallelism, so that all the tasks can stay
responsive (especially important for user interfaces).

------
Hast
Welcome to the wonderful world of queueing theory
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queueing_theory>).

